# Dereelight DBS-T XR-E R2 EZ900 Aspheric First Impressions



## 36\01RSAW (Feb 25, 2012)

Hi yall,

I recently received a new Dereelight DBS-T XR-E EZ 900 2MT-M aspheric and thought I'd share my impression of this light. 
Upon first unboxing the torch and throwing in a couple AW RCR123's I thought, "This is kinda cool and kinda bright, but I can't see how this is gonna throw _that _far"... more on this later.
As far as build quality goes, it feels feels solid and the anodizing seems good. The threads were gritty on the tail cap. It has already survived a fall from waist height onto asphalt with no ill affects, other than ruining the aesthetics.











But then I decided to take it to the park and stretch out its legs. *My mind was blown*. I could not believe how far this little light could throw that beam; there are no photons wasted to spill with the aspherical lens. This is truly THE pocket thrower. I'm impressed.

Here are some beamshots (my first ever) with a crappy nikon l20 point and shoot (aided by my abominable photography skills) 
Iso set at -2.0
100 ft to the playhouse
1st pic: control 
2nd pic:Fenix E21 XP-E R2 
3rd pic: DBS-T XR-E R2 Aspheric

















This light far exceeded my expectations in terms of performance. The UI is very sensible as well. I didn't pay much attention to the fact that I was getting a light that had a "tactical" lockout, but it makes sense in a light like this where you often want the light to turn on high, and only high. There is ample knurling on each piece for you to loosen the head to enter and exit the lockout mode. In general mode, the three brightness levels are easily accessible by half presses of the tail cap (i haven't really used the lower modes, but its nice to have the capability) The knurling at the base of the head is intentional, and effective at allowing you to hold the base of the head stationary while focusing the lens. All in all, I highly recommend this light as a pocket thrower. I cant wait to go to the park again tonight:naughty:


----------



## varmint (Feb 25, 2012)

Glad you like it, I really like mine also, get the battery extenders for it and expermint with different cells, you will like it more. I have 2 Derrelights, the Asperic and a xml, they are my favorite lights of all. Please keep posting on what you have done with it and tried in it. 2x18500's are my favorite.


----------



## fnsooner (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks for the pictures and impressions 36\01RSAW. Here's some of my impressions and general thoughts about Dereelight.

I recieved the exact same light about a week ago. Like you, I am blown away by this light. I have never really had much interest in optic enhanced lights, but I finally broke down and bought this one and I am glad I did. 

This lights narrow beam, long throw, forward clickie and negligible spill makes me feel somewhat stealthy while using it in a congested urban environment. I didn't realize how much I would like this beam profile.

As impressed as I am with the beam, I am equally or more impressed with the UI. For those not familiar with Dereelight's tactical user interface; with the head tightened, you have a single high mode with forward clickie configuration and with the head loosened a half turn, you have low/med/high with mode memory and forward clickie configuration.



I am going to ramble some on my search for the perfect general purpose light.

My EDC set-up is pretty much set in stone; Preon 2 in my work shirt pocket and a ZL SC600 in my pants pocket, but the search for the ultimate general purpose light has been a continuous process. 

For a couple of years my king of the general purpose light was the 4Sevens 2AA Quark Turbo with the tactical UI. The number of flashlights that it kicked to the curb surprised me. The abilty to use the momentary forward clickie as I pleased without changing modes was my favorite thing about it. It eventually lost out to lights with more powerful LEDs and superior battery chemistry(18650), even at the expense of an inferior UI.

I think the "Tactical" UI for the Dereelight has improved on the 4Sevens' light. 

I have also found that I like neutral tints better than cool white, but like warm tints even better. When I saw that Dereelight had cool, neutral, and warm white options on their lights, I took a real hard look at the other lights they offered.

So now I am awaiting the arrival of a CL1H-T XM-L T3 (warm white)and a DBS-T XM-L T3(warm white) flashlight, both without the aspheric head. I also have a 18650 extender and a 18500 extender coming to play around with different battery configurations.


----------



## cummins4x4 (Feb 26, 2012)

I have a couple, same as varmint, aspheric running 2x18650 and the xml in a SMO running 2x16340 IMR. Good build quality and UI. The aspheric gets used a lot for scanning the fields around my place, I can light up coyotes easily at several hundred yards. I have a custom Mag with a 2 lens aspheric that will out throw the Deree but it is 4 times the size. Looking at your pics it looks like you are in a rural area as well, your neighbours might wonder what is lighting up the countryside.


----------



## yifu (Feb 26, 2012)

The Deerelight may only do around 90 000 lux at 1m, which is worse than some of the top LED throwers and absolutely pales in comparision to HIDs of all kinds (heck, even a 10W HID has higher lux) but is a good pocket thrower at a reasonable price. Thanks for the review!


----------



## fnsooner (Feb 26, 2012)

Interesting comments, yifu.


yifu said:


> The Deerelight may only do around 90 000 lux at 1m


Only? Isn't that really good?




yifu said:


> which is worse than some of the top LED throwers


How much worse? Could you list a few of these top LED throwers? I would like to check them out. Throwers are the least researched lights by me, I am mainly a flood guy. 




yifu said:


> and absolutely pales in comparision to HIDs of all kinds (heck, even a 10W HID has higher lux)


i know very little about HIDs. Isn't comparing the Dereelight aspheric to them like comparing apples to oranges? HIDs look fun, but a little impractical as a flashlight from what I have read.




yifu said:


> but is a good pocket thrower at a reasonable price.


Although a fair assesment, isn't it a bit of an understatement? Wouldn't calling it an excellent thrower also be a good description of the Dereelight DBS-T XR-E R2 EZ900?



I think it may be time for me to wade through the "Dedicated throwers" thread and see if this Dereelight is as good as I think it is.


----------



## yifu (Feb 26, 2012)

Well, among the reflectored lights, it is very good and comes very close to the lux of the Olight SR90 at 100 000 lux. I have seen Deerelights measured between the range of 60 000-90 000 lux so yes, it does throw to about 300m if you take 1 lux as the endpoint. However, among the aspherics, its performance is quite average, about the same lux as a normal Mag aspheric, which have being around for 5 years. The top LED throwers tend to be mods, i have seen de-domed overdriven XM-Ls do 250 000+ lux, which is about 3 times as bright as the Deerelight at any point in the beam. In terms of production thrower, the DEFT series does between 150-200k lux, which would be about twice as bright as the Deerelight. Those are pretty hard to find and much more expensive when you do find them, which is why i say this is a good value light.
And once you get into the HID world, it's performance becomes poor in comparision. Yes, HIDs may be impractical as a EDC light as i haven't seen a 6P sized HID yet but as a spotlight they are absolutely amazing. Just to put things into perspective, a "little" 35W HID sitting behind a 4 inch reflector does around 250 000 lux at 1m and that's just a long arc. Short-arcs like the Maxabeam/Supernova does around 4 000 000 lux at 1m while cpf short arc mods do quite a bit more, Ra's maxablaster does around 52 000 000 lux measured by himself, which is about 500 times as bright as the Deerelight. Helicopters normally use a Nightsun, which is a 1600W short-arc and that does around 160 000 000 lux, giving a 12 km throw.


----------



## fnsooner (Feb 26, 2012)

Thanks yifu. That's a lot of information to digest. Just about the time I think I have covered my bases in this hobby, more things appear. I think I will save the HID for a later date.

From reading your post, it appears that the Dereelight aspheric is the leanest and meanest these days without modding or going big and/or expensive. With the exception of maybe the Deft EDC LR.


----------



## ILIKEFLASHLIGHTS (Feb 26, 2012)

Here's a nice Dereelight shot at 375yds.


----------



## ILIKEFLASHLIGHTS (Feb 27, 2012)

Here's the Dereelight at 80yds.


----------



## gcbryan (Feb 27, 2012)

The leanest, meanest, most economical would be the Smallsun ZY-C10-S at $14 and around 50k cd therefore resulting in 1 lux at 223 meters.


----------



## mohanjude (Feb 27, 2012)

gcbryan said:


> The leanest, meanest, most economical would be the Smallsun ZY-C10-S at $14 and around 50k cd therefore resulting in 1 lux at 223 meters.



I have actually purchased all the Smallsun asperic flashlights. While I agree with the fact that the size is a bit smaller and price is really cheap (that is shipped as well) I am not so sure on the output. It maybe putting out 50K Cd but in reality it doesn't do what I want it do as well. The size is not that much smaller compared to the DBS V3. 

I actually prefer and like the size of the Small Sun ZY-C84 asperic (it fits confortably around a belt) and is a nice pocket size (Zebralight Sc600 size). Output is similar and not really fit for my purpose. The search goes on for a ultra compact asperic thrower.


----------



## yifu (Feb 27, 2012)

fnsooner said:


> Thanks yifu. That's a lot of information to digest. Just about the time I think I have covered my bases in this hobby, more things appear. I think I will save the HID for a later date.
> 
> From reading your post, it appears that the Dereelight aspheric is the leanest and meanest these days without modding or going big and/or expensive. With the exception of maybe the Deft EDC LR.


Yes, if ultimate throw is your top priority with none given to size and weight, then HIDs (of any kind) is the way to go. They have come down in price a lot recently, HIDs used to cost in excess of 500 a couple of years ago and now there are many options under that price range.
BTW, i wouldn't call the DEFT EDC LR an upgrade in throw, just in size as it does around 60-64k lux, within the range of the Deerelight. And at 299 dollars it certainly is much more expensive. Just keep it and enjoy it! Until you get something bigger and brighter that it. Probably won't be long in this hobby at least!


----------



## 2100 (Feb 27, 2012)

yifu said:


> Well, among the reflectored lights, it is very good and comes very close to the lux of the Olight SR90 at 100 000 lux. I have seen Deerelights measured between the range of 60 000-90 000 lux so yes, it does throw to about 300m if you take 1 lux as the endpoint. However, among the aspherics, its performance is quite average, about the same lux as a normal Mag aspheric, which have being around for 5 years. The top LED throwers tend to be mods, i have seen de-domed overdriven XM-Ls do 250 000+ lux, which is about 3 times as bright as the Deerelight at any point in the beam. In terms of production thrower, the DEFT series does between 150-200k lux, which would be about twice as bright as the Deerelight. Those are pretty hard to find and much more expensive when you do find them, which is why i say this is a good value light.
> And once you get into the HID world, it's performance becomes poor in comparision. Yes, HIDs may be impractical as a EDC light as i haven't seen a 6P sized HID yet but as a spotlight they are absolutely amazing. Just to put things into perspective, a "little" 35W HID sitting behind a 4 inch reflector does around 250 000 lux at 1m and that's just a long arc. Short-arcs like the Maxabeam/Supernova does around 4 000 000 lux at 1m while cpf short arc mods do quite a bit more, Ra's maxablaster does around 52 000 000 lux measured by himself, which is about 500 times as bright as the Deerelight. Helicopters normally use a Nightsun, which is a 1600W short-arc and that does around 160 000 000 lux, giving a 12 km throw.



Since you brought up mods, the brighest XM-L aspheric I have seen (not verified but it definitely looks like it) is 750k cd. Even with measurement errors factored in, it is way up there. Big lens though.... 

If you are talking about HIDs then that's but of course. But the longer HID arcs actually have a lower surface intensity than a XR-E. I guess an overdriven long arc is just below an overdriven XR-E directly bonded to copper. HIDs do this due to the larger reflector sizes.

Eg You mentioned 225k cd for the Titanium Innovations L35 with 4" reflector. I wonder how much would a XR-E in a 4-inch reflector and asperich do. I'd think it's around the ballpark as well....


----------



## 2100 (Feb 27, 2012)

Well to contribute more to the topic, at least what you get for 86 bucks shipped now (last time was $79) is a HA flashlight which is "an upgradable system". I had the EZ1000 and just changed to to the EZ900 for 23 bucks shipped (60k -> 93k cd in an instant and worry-free).

NExt time you can change to another LED if you want, and that does not mean you have to stay with aspherics (you can do reflectors as well). And I think a lot of folks forget that it is a nice HA flashlight, not that different from my other stuff. It's not the best, but it's within 90% of say my SWMs. It is not a budget light.


----------



## Chicken Drumstick (Feb 27, 2012)

varmint said:


> Glad you like it, I really like mine also, get the battery extenders for it and expermint with different cells, you will like it more. I have 2 Derrelights, the Asperic and a xml, they are my favorite lights of all. Please keep posting on what you have done with it and tried in it. 2x18500's are my favorite.


forgive my ignorance, but what affect do the different batteries have on the flashlight? Do they affect brightness as well as run time? Thanks.


----------



## yifu (Feb 27, 2012)

Chicken Drumstick said:


> forgive my ignorance, but what affect do the different batteries have on the flashlight? Do they affect brightness as well as run time? Thanks.


It's sort of off topic but..
With a direct drive light, an IMR cell (LiMn chemistry) will cause the light to be brighter due to it's lower resistance than standay LiCo cells. It also allows for much higher discharge rate (10C) vs the 2C max of LiCo chemistry. This sort of happens also with a linear regulated light, where the lower modes are simply a percentage of the max output. 2 times 18500 is the same length as 3 CR123 cells but only have around 3000 mah, so it doesn't offer any increase runtime as compared to a 3100mah 18650 but it will have twice the voltage. I don't have a Deerelight so i am not sure if it uses PWM, current or linear regulation so i can't tell you if it is going to be brighter.


----------



## PuZo (Feb 29, 2012)

How much does this cost and where can I buy it?


----------



## TEEJ (Feb 29, 2012)

I just looked at the Dereelight homepage, and its like trying to read a Chinese menu, in Chinese for me (I don't speak Chinese...) :shrug:

Its in plain English, the problem is that the options are overwhelming...I don't know what any of it means. If I knew what any of it meant, it has an enormous wealth of customization options I could choose....but I have zero BASIS for making any of the choices.

:duh2:

Pills and drivers and emitters, Oh My!

I know what they ARE, but I DON'T know the differences...so CHOOSING one over another is where I have nowhere to go.


----------



## LEDninja (Feb 29, 2012)

PuZo said:


> How much does this cost and where can I buy it?





TEEJ said:


> Its in plain English, the problem is that the options are overwhelming...I don't know what any of it means. If I knew what any of it meant, it has an enormous wealth of customization options I could choose....but I have zero BASIS for making any of the choices.


Links not allowed but you do know how to add a dot com to dereelight and hit return I hope. Also see post after this one.

Price depends on the configuration you select.

From the DBS-T page:
Aspherical lens flashlight-T -$96
(UI (user interface) same as DBS-T or CL1H-T
emitter: Cree XR-E R2 EZ900, WD tint
drive current, 2MT-S at 1.2A, 2MT-M at 1.5A)
- 2MT-S 2.8-4.2V single 18650 only.
- 2MT-M 2xCR123A, 2x protected RCR123, 2xprotected 18650 or 4xCR123A with EXT650 extension tube. single 18650 not recommended.
- there are two modes:
The general mode and the tactical mode.
Switching to general mode is easy: Just loose the battery tube a little bit. You are able to chose between three brightness modes (5%, 30% and 100%). 
Switching back to tactical mode with 100% brightness is very fast: Just seize the battery tube again. 
From review
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?327065-Review-Dereelight-DBS-T-(tactical-thrower)
- Most LED flashlights use cool blue WC tint. The WD tint is less blue but not yellow like neutral or warm. See chart at end of post.

From the DBS V3 page:
DBS V3/CL1H Aspherical lens flashlight series-$86
(This flashlight with CL1H V4 or DBS V3 body and tailcap; 1SM and 3SM drive at 1.5A; 1S and 3SD drive at 1.2A.)
- No tactical mode, pushing the button changes brightness level (except with the 1S & 1SM pill)
- 1S 1 brightness level 2.8-4.2V single 18650 only.
- 3SD 3 brightness levels 2.8-4.2V single 18650 only.
- 1SM 1 brightness level 2xCR123A, 2x protected RCR123A
- 3SM 3 brightness levels 2xCR123A, 2x protected RCR123A


----------



## fnsooner (Feb 29, 2012)

I purchased the light mentioned in this thread at flashlight connection as a complete unit. It appears to be out of stock.

Yes, the Dereelight website is a mess to sort out. In fact I messed up an order by ordering one of the components incorrectly. If someone hasn't helped you sort it out by this evening, I'll try. But I got to head out for work ATM.

Edit- It looks like LEDnija has it covered.


----------



## TEEJ (Feb 29, 2012)

Is there a break down of what the options DO for you?

Maybe, why you'd pick one set over another?

Right now, its just all a jumble of letters and numbers.



IE: If there's a combo that works better in one way than another (brightness, size of hot spot, range, run time, whatever..), it would be nice to know what did what.


----------



## LEDninja (Feb 29, 2012)

I have updated my last post with the aspheric options. Here are an overview of the Dereelight line up.

Dereelight builds what is known as Surefire P60 clones. Most of their parts are interchangeable with the P60 and other clones.
List of flashlight bodies:
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?186661-*-P60-Flashlight-List-host
List of flashlight modules:
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?217252-P60-sized-led-drop-ins-(part-3)
You can put together Krillions of combinations.

Most people stick with one manufacturer to try keep things simpler.
So back to Dereelight.

Body types:
CL1H V4 - The original clone of the P60 with the body bored out to take 18650 and a LED module. (The original P60 can only take 2*CR123A and is incandescent.) 
CL1H V4-NOHS - NOHS = no hotspot, a floody version.
DBS V3 - A big head version with a bigger reflector for more throw.
C2H - small CR123A version.
Javelin - 2AA version.
DA3 - AAA version. This is a keychain light and does not lego with the others.
CL1H-T/DBS-T - Dual mode tactical version. Head tight soft press gives you momentary. Head loose soft press changes brightness levels.

Optics:
Aspheric - The aspheric lens does not have spill so all the light goes down range. This provides the longest throw but you can not see a gopher hole or pothole in front of you and you twist your ankle if you are not careful.
NOHS - This is an optic that projects a very even circle of light. Useful for close in work.
Smooth reflector - This provides spot and spill. A spot for distance and spill for close in.
OP reflector - Smooth reflector tends to have artifacts or ringy beams. An OP reflector smoothes them out.

Modules and Pills:
A module consists of a reflector/optic/lens and a pill.
A pill consists of the electronics, heatsink, and LED.
Pills:
Dereelight identify the electronics as follows:
1/3 - S/M - (nothing)/M/T.
1 or 3 is the number of brightness levels.
-
S - single mode.
M - multiple modes depending on head tight/head loose position. See CL1H-T/DBS-T.
-
(nothing) - 1*18650 battery.
M - 2*CR123A/2*RCR123A/2*18650 (with battery tube extender). This is a pure buck circuit and needs 4+V to operate. A 18650 will work when freshly charged 4.2V to 4V but dims significantly between 3.9V to 3.6V. Dereelight does not recommend 1*18650 with these pills.
T - Tactical. See CL1H-T/DBS-T.

LEDs:
XP-E - Has the smallest die size, provides the tightest beam. OTOH it is the dimmest of the LEDs Dereelight uses. 0.9 mm * 0.9 mm.
XP-G - Can be driven harder than the XP-E to provide more light but is more floody. 1.4 mm * 1.4 mm. Dereelight is driving the XP-E and XP-G with the same drivers so your choose between them for beam types. ~300 lumens.
XM-L - The latest but the big die makes for a floody beam. Especially with other P60 types limited by the 26 mm reflector. Dereelight DBS with the bigger reflector compensates for this. 2 mm * 2 mm. ~700 lumens.

Tints:
Dereelight offers many LEDs with different tints. Cool white, neutral white, warm white. A thread showing the difference between the tints:
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...arm-Neutral-Cool-White-BEAMSHOTS-amp-RUNTIMES!


----------



## TEEJ (Feb 29, 2012)

That is a very well presented and comprehensive answer!


----------



## PuZo (Feb 29, 2012)

LEDninja said:


> 1S 1 brightness level 2.8-4.2V single 18650 only.



So this would mean it will always run at 100%? Is this better than the 1SM or is it just a personal preference?


----------



## TEEJ (Feb 29, 2012)

I interpret the above to mean that as the voltage of the battery drops, the light will get dimmer....with it not working below 2.8v?


----------



## 36\01RSAW (Mar 1, 2012)

> TEEJRe: Dereelight DBS-T XR-E R2 EZ900 Aspheric First Impressions
> I just looked at the Dereelight homepage, and its like trying to read a Chinese menu, in Chinese for me (I don't speak Chinese...) :shrug:
> 
> Its in plain English, the problem is that the options are overwhelming...I don't know what any of it means. If I knew what any of it meant, it has an enormous wealth of customization options I could choose....but I have zero BASIS for making any of the choices.
> ...


I purchased my light from Jay at the Flashlight Connection a few weeks ago (i must have got the last one.) My light came complete with the aspheric head ( I dont have a standard head),and there were no additional pill options, just the three mode multi brightness XR-E. I'd ask Jay when they are getting more lights in as he is a pleasure to deal with. He'd also be able to help you build a light if you dont want to wait for the complete one, since they have bodies, pills, and aspherical heads available. You could by the CL1H host, Aspheric head, and the EZ900 pill and get essentially the same light+ a CL1H head.


----------



## Tatjanamagic (Mar 4, 2012)

yifu said:


> Well, among the reflectored lights, it is very good and comes very close to the lux of the Olight SR90 at 100 000 lux. I have seen Deerelights measured between the range of 60 000-90 000 lux so yes, it does throw to about 300m if you take 1 lux as the endpoint. However, among the aspherics, its performance is quite average, about the same lux as a normal Mag aspheric, which have being around for 5 years. The top LED throwers tend to be mods, i have seen de-domed overdriven XM-Ls do 250 000+ lux, which is about 3 times as bright as the Deerelight at any point in the beam. In terms of production thrower, the DEFT series does between 150-200k lux, which would be about twice as bright as the Deerelight. Those are pretty hard to find and much more expensive when you do find them, which is why i say this is a good value light.
> And once you get into the HID world, it's performance becomes poor in comparision. Yes, HIDs may be impractical as a EDC light as i haven't seen a 6P sized HID yet but as a spotlight they are absolutely amazing. Just to put things into perspective, a "little" 35W HID sitting behind a 4 inch reflector does around 250 000 lux at 1m and that's just a long arc. Short-arcs like the Maxabeam/Supernova does around 4 000 000 lux at 1m while cpf short arc mods do quite a bit more, Ra's maxablaster does around 52 000 000 lux measured by himself, which is about 500 times as bright as the Deerelight. Helicopters normally use a Nightsun, which is a 1600W short-arc and that does around 160 000 000 lux, giving a 12 km throw.



Yifu buy yourself DBS aspherical and then judge... U can not compare HID to LED in any way...

Among COMMERCIAL AVAILABLE LED flashlight category it is one of top led thrower in a world(I would say that it is currently number one)... So it is not just "average" as you told it is above every possible "average comment"... If U think 90 klux/m is average than suggest people which LED light in this category they can buy in shops for less than 100$ ?


I had compared Olight SR90 and DBS with EZ900 die, and for me DBS is throw winner... Although SR90 has higher lux readings this does not mean that it can visually outthrow aspheric...

The most important thing is what U can see in a dark and not lux numbers. With aspheric that does not spoil your night vision U see further in a dark while with reflector spill and flood U see less because it drastically spoils night vision...


It does not throw only 300 meters it throws more than 600 meters... I can identify objects on 1000 meters with my rifle scope, and I can make clean shoot on target up to 450 meters.

Regards


----------



## TEEJ (Mar 5, 2012)

Tatjanamagic said:


> Yifu buy yourself DBS aspherical and then judge... U can not compare HID to LED in any way...
> 
> Among COMMERCIAL AVAILABLE LED flashlight category it is one of top led thrower in a world(I would say that it is currently number one)... So it is not just "average" as you told it is above every possible "average comment"... If U think 90 klux/m is average than suggest people which LED light in this category they can buy in shops for less than 100$ ?
> 
> ...



Tat - Are you using the DBS as a weapon mounted light, or as a spotting light that you use to acquire your aim point?

:huh:


----------



## Tatjanamagic (Mar 5, 2012)

I use it both ways... Weapon mounted(barrel or scope mounted) and as a handheld spotting light...


----------



## varmint (Mar 5, 2012)

I have used mine the same way also, mounted and handheld. One thing I sure learned from them is when you get the beam adjusted correctly you can really tell it. I am constantly experminting with battery combos, 2x18650's are too long for me.


----------



## Tatjanamagic (Mar 7, 2012)

Get us your impressions on battery configuration without extension tube...

I don't have to worry about runtime using 2×18650... With cheapest ones it goes well over 1,30 hours

With good batteries it would go well over 2 hours...


----------



## TEEJ (Mar 7, 2012)

Good to know the lights can stand up to recoil, etc.

:thumbsup:


----------



## jasonvk77 (Apr 8, 2012)

Well, This is my first post in a few years 

I bought the EZ900 with aspheric last week. Can't wait to test it out.


----------



## rdrfronty (Apr 9, 2012)

I don't think you will regret it. I have a SR90 and my brother has the EZ900 Deerelight. We always have fun going out trying to compare the two lights. While the SR90 puts out a huge amount of light, his Deerelight is usually an even match for me in throw. They are usually too close to call a victor. Just last night we tried a target at a distance of 2075ft. The target was a nice treeline. I was standing maybe 100ft from the trees to verify how they would do and my brother was 2075ft away shooting both lights, one after the other. This was shooting mostly across grassy fields with a little pavement in the middle. Conditions were pretty dark with only minor light polution, and I'd say average bug and moisture conditions for southeast Texas. 
Anyway, both lights managed to light the trees up pretty decent. By decent, I mean that with the limbs, trunks, etc being very easily seen by me 100ft away, I'm sure they both put at least a hand full of lumens on them. The Deerelight I would estimate had a spot of maybe 25ft or so, and the SR90 had a much bigger spot with maybe 50-75ft of trees easily seen. Again the spots from both lights had about the same intensity at that distance. My brother and I were both impressed that both lights had basically hit 700yrd targets when you add in the trees elevation. 
Even though Deerelight puts out under 300 lumens, it puts ALL of them to good use. Both the SR90 and Deerelight are awesome lights.


----------



## Tatjanamagic (Apr 9, 2012)

Yes I have tested this lights also...

Really depends for what U will use it...

SR90 is huge reflector thrower and it has massive throw with all beam characteristic(hotspot,flood spill) 

EZ900 Deerelight is practical, gun mountable flashlight, and in my case it throws further than SR90 because it has only hotspot so it does not spoils your night vision like SR90...

But yet I mentioned before that you can get really bright deerelight aspheric with 100kcd and lets say less bright with 90 or slightly less kcd it all depends on aspherical lens U will get because they are not all the same... Some are blurrier while some are clearer... But either way they can throw...

So when U comparing only throw characteristic of 2200 lumens SR90 vs 200(or even less) lumens DBS aspherical for me there are no doubts who is the winner(aspheric of course) and you all must conclude that by buying and spending $ for this 2 great flashlight...

Decide what U need flashlight for because aspheric is not for everyone especially for one that needs to lid large amount of area on short distances...

But yet you can buy whole set with deerelight. Reflector(I suggest XML) + aspheric(EZ900 1 SM driver of course) + extension 18650 tube, and U will surely have unbeatable and best buy configuration in a world...

If someone thinks that there is better all in one flashlight I would like to know what make and where I can buy it...

Regards


----------



## davyro (Apr 9, 2012)

I ordered a CL1H with a neutral white XML i also ordered the full head of a DBS T with a XR E R2 plus an extension for more battery configurations.Its great that you can Lego all of the Dereelight & they're upgradeable so all in all they're well
worth the money,i basically have 2 different types of thrower with multiple battery configurations & with fast shipping the whole lot cost me $160 i did order direct from Dereelight it's easy to get around what is what if you know what your looking
for if not it can be a bit daunting.I will be buying an aspheric head in a couple of weeks,just so I've got the full range.I can't wait to get them & try them out.I just wish I'd got them a bit earlier they're so versatile & from what I've read on here
they seem to be well built.


----------



## BullsEyeLantern (Apr 9, 2012)

Gosh, I wish I could figure out their website properly. I would love to have the exact same light as the OP. Do you think if I emailed Dereelite and told them what I wanted they could quote me on price and send one to me? I have a feeling if I tried the pull down menu thing on their site, I would get something I didn't want. Not exactly user friendly.
I would like the same as the OP ( multiple modes, battery types, aspherical lens, etc ) all throw and very little spill.


----------



## Draven451 (Apr 9, 2012)

BullsEyeLantern said:


> Gosh, I wish I could figure out their website properly. I would love to have the exact same light as the OP. Do you think if I emailed Dereelite and told them what I wanted they could quote me on price and send one to me? I have a feeling if I tried the pull down menu thing on their site, I would get something I didn't want. Not exactly user friendly.
> I would like the same as the OP ( multiple modes, battery types, aspherical lens, etc ) all throw and very little spill.



Flashlight connection has the model I believe the OP discusses. The model is listed on their site as the Dereelight DBS-T aspherical light EZ900 LED. 


Sent from my iPhone 4s using Tapatalk


----------



## BullsEyeLantern (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanks for the link!! I hope it is the multi mode version with battery options. It doesn't really discuss the pill. Looks promising!


----------



## cccpull (Apr 9, 2012)

BullsEyeLantern said:


> Thanks for the link!! I hope it is the multi mode version with battery options. It doesn't really discuss the pill. Looks promising!



I pm'ed you the link.


----------



## BullsEyeLantern (May 16, 2012)

Just received mine yesterday. Wow. Impressive!
BTW it fits quite nicely in a Jetbeam BC40 holster.


----------



## ILIKEFLASHLIGHTS (May 16, 2012)

You know I have this light and as much as I love it for its throw capabilities, it is about useless for anything else. I took mine down to the lake a few weeks ago to look for frogs or whatever and the beam is so tight and blinding up close that it really isn't a very useful flashlight in my opinion. If you want a laser thrower, it's a great light. But other than that I would rather have a Olight M3X, Sunwayman T40CS, or Fenix TK41.


----------



## BullsEyeLantern (May 16, 2012)

I hear you. I have a 7G5, Tk 41, Sr51, and TK70, but I have a soft spot for this one as it is quite unique.


----------



## Somnophore (May 16, 2012)

Aspheric coming out for the 7G5 soon though I hear, be interesting to see how it performs.


----------



## TEEJ (May 17, 2012)

Tatjanamagic said:


> If someone thinks that there is better all in one flashlight I would like to know what make and where I can buy it...
> 
> Regards






Somnophore said:


> Aspheric coming out for the 7G5 soon though I hear, be interesting to see how it performs.



Yeah, the Crelant 7G5 V2 is pumping out ~ 850 lumens instead of the Deerelight's ~ 300 L...and with an aspheric lens, its destined to be a freakin throw MONSTER. I got the Crelant from MD-Lightsource, so I automatically get the aspheric for the combo price even though I've had the light for a while now...so, I am PSYCHED!

:devil:


As mentioned by ILIKEFLASHLIGHTS above, the Deerelight is pretty useless to look for frogs or anything up close...its real role of choice is long range spotting/targeting, etc. The Crelant's strength is that with the combo, you get two heads, and you can use the reflector lens for the frogs or walking the dog, or even spotting things out to 400+ meters as is, or, slap on the aspheric, and hit targets 1000 meters off, etc.




As I already have the DEFT edc LR+, the Deerelight Aspheric and the Crelant 7G5 V2 (reflector lens)...with the aspheric head for it due any day now...I am really itching to do some comparison shots....and SEE what the differences really are.

:devil:


----------



## LGT (May 17, 2012)

ILIKEFLASHLIGHTS said:


> You know I have this light and as much as I love it for its throw capabilities, it is about useless for anything else. I took mine down to the lake a few weeks ago to look for frogs or whatever and the beam is so tight and blinding up close that it really isn't a very useful flashlight in my opinion. If you want a laser thrower, it's a great light. But other than that I would rather have a Olight M3X, Sunwayman T40CS, or Fenix TK41.


I agree with you that it isn't useful for close up viewing, but that's not what it's built for. As TEEJ stated, it's built for long range spotting or targeting. It does have it's limitations for what it can be used for, but when pinpoint accuracy is needed to identify a location of a specific object at 100 meters, it's a nice light to have.


----------



## SCEMan (May 17, 2012)

LGT said:


> I agree with you that it isn't useful for close up viewing, but that's not what it's built for. As TEEJ stated, it's built for long range spotting or targeting. It does have it's limitations for what it can be used for, but when pinpoint accuracy is needed to identify a location of a specific object at 100 meters, it's a nice light to have.



Agreed, particularly in a suburban environment the DBS ASP allows one to illuminate distant objects w/o attracting attention or illuminating your neighbors houses.


----------



## TEEJ (May 17, 2012)

LGT said:


> I agree with you that it isn't useful for close up viewing, but that's not what it's built for. As TEEJ stated, it's built for long range spotting or targeting. It does have it's limitations for what it can be used for, but when pinpoint accuracy is needed to identify a location of a specific object at 100 meters, it's a nice light to have.



100 meters?

LOL

That's NOTHING for these lights...the Crelant mentioned is good for over 400 meters, the Deerelight looks like 800 meters may be in range.

I've tested it to ~ 600 meters or so, and it had enough juice left.






This is a round tree about 400 meters away...hit with the beam from the aspheric Deerelight.

Its pretty obvious that this is significantly lit up...its bright at that range.

If you had to shoot someone out of that tree/get a coyote at that range in a pitch black night...your sighting elements would be contrasted with the target very clearly hundreds of meters away, no problem.












For comparison, this is the same shot with a dedeomed Olight SR90 - also an easy shot.






Further comparison - Same shot with Nitecore Tiny Monster TM11 - and, um, what tree? 




So, that tree is way out there, and the SR90 and the Deerelight can reach out that far...obviously, the much larger SR90 reaches out a lot harder...and lights up a larger area...but the pretty powerful Nitecore TM11 can't get halfway out there, its just out of its league for throw.


----------



## LGT (May 17, 2012)

While i realize it goes well beyond 100 meters. I guess I should have defined some objects I'm trying to define. Those utility poles in your excellent pictures are really what I'm trying to inspect when looking for trouble spots that may have, or will cause a power outage. My mistake. I should have mentioned its far reach. But was only thinking of it's reach to the extent of what I can see and identify in the confines of my work.


----------



## TEEJ (May 18, 2012)

LGT said:


> While i realize it goes well beyond 100 meters. I guess I should have defined some objects I'm trying to define. Those utility poles in your excellent pictures are really what I'm trying to inspect when looking for trouble spots that may have, or will cause a power outage. My mistake. I should have mentioned its far reach. But was only thinking of it's reach to the extent of what I can see and identify in the confines of my work.



Gotcha. You need to be close enough with your eyes to visually resolve details that might be too far away to see more than 100 meters away....so 100 M is fine for you.

Frankly, the Deerelight is sort of overkill in that light...I get a bad glare if the range is that short. Something with a larger hot spot might be easier on the eyes at that range.

For me, I'd gravitate more to the Crelant 7G5 V2 with the regular reflector lens arrangement, and get the aspheric head for it to open up long range options when needed. 





Nitecore Tiny Monster TM11 Shot at the same tree









Crelant 7G5 V2 (Reflector Head) - Shot at the same tree as the above examples






Crelant shot at top of transmission tower






Deerelight shot at top of transmission tower


These shots are at closer to 200 meters, but as you can see, the deerelight's spot is very small even that far out...while the Crelant's light allows more context to search for details/defects/damage, etc.

At ~ 100 M, the deerelight is going to put a hot spot on the middle of say a transformer, and you would then pan around to see the wires and connectors, etc...whereas the Crelant would show you the entire installation at a glance, so you could have context for what you were looking at.


Food for thought.


----------



## LGT (May 19, 2012)

I enjoyed your update and additional photos. If I didn't already have a thrunite catapult, that Crelant with an additional aspherical head would be on it's way, or already posessed. I really appreciate you going above and beyond with trying to help others purchase a light that will fit their needs. Just noticed, also nice to see that you know the difference between transmission and distribution.


----------



## LiteTheWay (May 19, 2012)

*Compared with UB3T?*

How would the SureFire UB3T compare with this Dereelight? Throw? Spill?





LGT said:


> I enjoyed your update and additional photos. If I didn't already have a thrunite catapult, that Crelant with an additional aspherical head would be on it's way, or already posessed. I really appreciate you going above and beyond with trying to help others purchase a light that will fit their needs.


----------



## SCEMan (May 20, 2012)

*Re: Compared with UB3T?*



7histology said:


> How would the SureFire UB3T compare with this Dereelight? Throw? Spill?



A few weeks ago on a fishing trip I had the opportunity to compare my DBS ASP with a SureFire UB3T from our balcony at objects around the lake from 500-700 yards. There was no comparison - the DBS ASP illuminated trees, rocks, etc far beyond the UB3T's reach. However I have a 2.1A EZ900 pill so I can't speak for the 1.5A version, but I'm sure it would also out-distance the UB3T by a lesser degree.


----------



## BLUE LED (May 20, 2012)

*Re: Compared with UB3T?*

2.1A EZ900 R2 that is impressive, are you experiencing any problems with excess heat or are you using your DBS aspheric in short bursts.


----------



## SCEMan (May 20, 2012)

*Re: Compared with UB3T?*



BLUE LED said:


> 2.1A EZ900 R2 that is impressive, are you experiencing any problems with excess heat or are you using your DBS aspheric in short bursts.



Typically short durations, not the type of light I'd use for long periods. The ASP head does have substantial heatsinking and I applied arctic silver to all threads so I doubt overheating will be an issue.


----------



## TEEJ (May 21, 2012)

LGT said:


> I enjoyed your update and additional photos. If I didn't already have a thrunite catapult, that Crelant with an additional aspherical head would be on it's way, or already posessed. I really appreciate you going above and beyond with trying to help others purchase a light that will fit their needs. Just noticed, also nice to see that you know the difference between transmission and distribution.



In past lives, I spent a lot of time shooting these with FLIR, and measuring EMF, etc. So, I tend to distinguish between types of lines. It also depends who I'm talking to, as calling something a large metal Eiffel Tower looking thing or a telephone pole looking thing sometimes rings more bells than saying transmission or distribution, etc. You sounded like I could use the real terms. 

I do enjoy helping people get into lights...and the differences, advantages/disadvantages of them. It helps to explain why having one light is like having one wrench...a concept that is also fairly obscure for the average person.

Most people think of a $2 plastic incan light that you periodically bang to get it on again, as a "Flashlight", and an "LED Light" is one of those dim shower head looking things in the check-out aisle. 

That's typically the starting point.




After that, if they do continue to get into it...and realize an LED light can be BRIGHTER than that $2 incan....

They THEN they discover "Lumens"...and just want as many lumens as possible for $ X....

And then they discover that the beams can have different shapes...and that some shapes are better or worse for different tasks....

..and that the POWER and FORM FACTORS used to GET the beam shapes, and ranges of throw or flood, can be factors...

...and that maybe the light's dependability and/or durability can be a factor...

...and, sometimes, they even become aware that the color or CRI of the beam can ALSO be a factor in its usefulness.

...and so forth.





At the above points in THIS thread...luckily, I had some pics that could SHOW the difference between an aspheric's beam and a reflector light's beam, and why a light with incredible range but a small beam area can be inferior to a light with less total range, but a large enough beam area to SEE what you are looking for.

That way, one guy can look at the pics, and decide that for HIM, the super long range but small spot of light is better, and another can look at the same pictures, and decide the opposite, and they are both correct...for them.

To me, beam shots are the best way to share what I see, and what I mean by a light's characteristics...and let people make their own decisions based upon the parts of what they see that are important to THEM.


----------



## Tatjanamagic (Jun 15, 2012)

TEEJ very nice pictures :wave:

Hunting would be main purpose of Nightmaster flashlight, and the fact you can make your shot at 400+ meter distances is awesome.

Guys if you like colored throw try to put green, red and yellow emitters inside... It throws extremely far even with them


----------



## SUNDAYBAIN (Jul 21, 2013)

davyro said:


> I ordered a CL1H with a neutral white XML i also ordered the full head of a DBS T with a XR E R2 plus an extension for more battery configurations.Its great that you can Lego all of the Dereelight & they're upgradeable so all in all they're well
> worth the money,i basically have 2 different types of thrower with multiple battery configurations & with fast shipping the whole lot cost me $160 i did order direct from Dereelight it's easy to get around what is what if you know what your looking
> for if not it can be a bit daunting.I will be buying an aspheric head in a couple of weeks,just so I've got the full range.I can't wait to get them & try them out.I just wish I'd got them a bit earlier they're so versatile & from what I've read on here
> they seem to be well built.


According to there website they dont ship to the UK


----------

